# my view from my job this morning



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I could smell the brew in the air. I love working in st louis! Go cardinals!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We were driving south on I-55, we stopped about an hour north of St. Louis for McDonalds. While wheeling thru St. Louis, my son got car sick and hurled McMuffins all over the rental car. To this day whenever I see or hear "St. Louis" I smell 2nd hand McDonald's value breakfast.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> We were driving south on I-55, we stopped about an hour north of St. Louis for McDonalds. While wheeling thru St. Louis, my son got car sick and hurled McMuffins all over the rental car. To this day whenever I see or hear "St. Louis" I smell 2nd hand McDonald's value breakfast.


I could've gone a few more years without hearing "2nd hand Mcdonald's" anything and been a lot happier.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

422 plumber said:


> We were driving south on I-55, we stopped about an hour north of St. Louis for McDonalds. While wheeling thru St. Louis, my son got car sick and hurled McMuffins all over the rental car. To this day whenever I see or hear "St. Louis" I smell 2nd hand McDonald's value breakfast.


So it was you guys I heard from he balcony at my hotel on the interstate next to the stadium dome for the Rams game!! Grrrrr!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

MTDUNN said:


> So it was you guys I heard from he balcony at my hotel on the interstate next to the stadium dome for the Rams game!! Grrrrr!!


LOL, actually it was 2008 or 20009.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's the view for me today...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's the view for me today...


You are a Dodger fan?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> You are a Dodger fan?


When they were the Bums. :yes:

I have not watched a major league baseball game since 1994.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

My view from this morning...


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

PlumberDave said:


> I could've gone a few more years without hearing "2nd hand Mcdonald's" anything and been a lot happier.


Pretty sure there's not much difference between first and second.


----------



## plumbmaster32 (Apr 10, 2013)

My view from this morning!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

plumbmaster32 said:


> My view from this morning!


Jobs like this, I make the homeowner clean it out.


----------



## plumbmaster32 (Apr 10, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Jobs like this, I make the homeowner clean it out.


This was at a Walmart but I couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

plumbmaster32 said:


> My view from this morning!


Yea Thats nasty!


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> I could smell the brew in the air. I love working in st louis! Go cardinals!!
> 
> View attachment 28087


South 18th street?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's how my day started today...


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

What's going on in your pics there, Biz?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

woberkrom said:


> What's going on in your pics there, Biz?


1-1/2" PVC waterline leaking. 4' under a mobile home and over 3' deep.


----------



## woberkrom (Nov 19, 2010)

Mobile home?

Just roll it out of the way?

Nice. I wish my jobs were like that.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

woberkrom said:


> South 18th street?


Dead on! I smelled the beer in the morning and gus's pretzels for lunch!


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I could've lived a long happy life without seeing most of those pictures. Counseling and prescription drugs are mandatory now. Thanks.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

My view. Gas flex not my idea. But I wasn't lead in this 

Restroom at local industrial tool store. They are a ridgid dealer and Milwaukee Mikita and more. They have put calendar pages on all restroom walls


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> My view. Gas flex not my idea. But I wasn't lead in this
> 
> Restroom at local industrial tool store. They are a ridgid dealer and Milwaukee Mikita and more. They have put calendar pages on all restroom walls


I bet they go through a lot of TP there.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Those turds in the toilet and water line busted under a trailer make me a very happy man to know that when I badge in at work tomorrow I won't have to put my hands on anything but stainless steel tube...

Makes my career change seem worth it!


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh boy!!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry 'bout that P71. I've been having digestive issues lately.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Sorry 'bout that P71. I've been having digestive issues lately.


From the looks of things your digestion works...

It's the aim that needs a little work.

I bet that was the best spray that person has ever had


----------



## Wamborf (Aug 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Here's the view for me today...


Funny thing: there's a mcdonalds Fries basket in this picture (to add in this discussion)


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> My view. Gas flex not my idea. But I wasn't lead in this
> 
> Restroom at local industrial tool store. They are a ridgid dealer and Milwaukee Mikita and more. They have put calendar pages on all restroom walls


Now I have the burning urge to go buy some Makita tools, after I just spent a bunch of money buying Milwaukee tools. Thanks for nothing. :jester:


----------



## triadplumber (Jul 14, 2012)

i would hate to be a service plumber, don't know how you guys do it. much respect though


----------

